# Super sweet kitten looking for a home.



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

There is an adorable little 5-6 month old brown tabby male kitten asleep in my oldest son's room. In all likelihood, we will be taking him to the no-kill shelter in Ontario (California) in the morning. Wish we could keep him, but the line has been drawn at four cats. He is super sweet and loves to cuddle. He is also quite the talker. Unless the power that is changes his mind, this little guy will make a wonderful addition to someone else's home. If you know of anyone, or are interested yourself, please either send me a PM or post a response here.


----------

